# هديـــــــــــة للمساحين World GPS Map Database



## assuamro (29 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 

ملف اكسل يحتوي على مواقع World GPS Map لكل دولة في العالم 
ويحتوي على مواقع صور جوية لمدينتك خرائط اخرى​ 
اتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع منه

​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

world_gps_map_database.zip​


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (29 يونيو 2007)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## sosohoho (29 يونيو 2007)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررران لك


----------



## mtouley (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مقدما من المتولي عبدالجواد مصر


----------



## المساح عبد الغني (30 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وجعله ربي بميزان حسناتك 
وشكراً على جهودك


----------



## المهندس ali (1 يوليو 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكورر أخوي
assuamro


----------



## assuamro (1 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر للجميع وبارك الله فيكم

اخواني .... لن اتردد لحظة واحدة في تقديم اي شيء يفيدكم

لانني استفدت من هذا الموقع كثيييييييييراً

واتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان لا يبخل احد علينا بشي ...... حتى ولو بكلمة تشجيع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## elfatih (2 يوليو 2007)

مشككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م999999999 (4 يوليو 2007)

أريد شراء جهاز ماجلان أو جارمين - أرجو إرشادى إلى البائع و حدود السعر و أنواع أخرى و دقة هذه الأجهزة فى قياس نقط Gps ...
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## assuamro (5 يوليو 2007)

م999999999 قال:


> أريد شراء جهاز ماجلان أو جارمين - أرجو إرشادى إلى البائع و حدود السعر و أنواع أخرى و دقة هذه الأجهزة فى قياس نقط Gps ...
> و جزاكم الله خيراً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اعتذر منك يا اخي الكريم انا مهندس معماري .... لا اعرف اي شئ عن اجهزة GPS 

انصحك ان تضع سؤالك في المنتدى مباشرة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## engramy (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (5 يوليو 2007)

_مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر_


----------



## eng.diyar (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بيك....


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (7 يوليو 2007)

شكر الله لك اخي العزيز


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (7 يوليو 2007)

...............


----------



## المهندس الغامض (9 يوليو 2007)

يظهرلي الموقع محجوب


----------



## assuamro (9 يوليو 2007)

المهندس الغامض قال:


> يظهرلي الموقع محجوب


 

اخي الكريم 

الملف الموجود ( ملف اكسل ) يحتوي على مواقع للصور الجوية والطيبوغرافية وذلك حسب الدولة 
وهناك اكثر من رابط حاول فتح الموقع من اسمه الاصلي قم بنسخه ووضعة في شريط العنوان .


وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## F_A (10 يوليو 2007)

جاري التنزيل شكرا


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (10 يوليو 2007)

عزيزي assuamro
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كان نفسي احمل الملف واجري ههههههههههههههه...
لكن الحقني فيه مشاكل في التحميل هههههههههههه
بجد معرفتش احمل الملف مش عارف ليه رغم انه في المرفقات بس هحاول تاني ان شاء الله ينزل معايا.


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (10 يوليو 2007)

ههههههههه البرنامج نزل يلا بقا مكنتش هرد بس يلا يبقالك عند الله


----------



## assuamro (10 يوليو 2007)

mrniceguy2932000 قال:


> عزيزي assuamro
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كان نفسي احمل الملف واجري ههههههههههههههه...
> لكن الحقني فيه مشاكل في التحميل هههههههههههه
> بجد معرفتش احمل الملف مش عارف ليه رغم انه في المرفقات بس هحاول تاني ان شاء الله ينزل معايا.


 

رحت اشتكيلك عشان تشجعني مش عشان تحمل الملف وتجري:7: 

مش لاقين حد يرد علينا على الاقل نرد احنا على بعض ولا ايه  

على فكره ..... الف شكر لكل من رد على الموضوع :84: 


والسلام عليكم


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (10 يوليو 2007)

عشان تعرف اني واقف جنبك هههههههههه وبرد عليك assuamro
هوا مافيش اسم اسهل من كده ههههههه اناديلك بيه ولا احسن انك تشرحلي معنى الاسم ايه عشان يبقا سهل عليا


----------



## assuamro (11 يوليو 2007)

mrniceguy2932000 قال:


> عشان تعرف اني واقف جنبك هههههههههه وبرد عليك assuamro
> هوا مافيش اسم اسهل من كده ههههههه اناديلك بيه ولا احسن انك تشرحلي معنى الاسم ايه عشان يبقا سهل عليا


 

:68: :68: :68: 
mrniceguy2932000 هو يعني اسمك واضح اوي ؟؟؟ حنتكلم مصري :7: 

assuamro تعني -----> assu ده سر 
amro عمرو وهو اسم عائلتي 

المهم ناديني عمرو او ابو علي لان ابني الكبير اسمة علي 

المهم انت mrniceguy2932000 افتكر عايز شرح يومين؟؟ :7:  

انتظر الشرح :56:


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يوليو 2007)

assuamro قال:


> :68: :68: :68:
> mrniceguy2932000 هو يعني اسمك واضح اوي ؟؟؟ حنتكلم مصري :7:
> 
> assuamro تعني -----> assu ده سر
> ...


هههههههههههههه تصدق اني من ساعتها قاعد قول amro يعني عمرو طيب assu دي يعني ايه هههههههه وانت افدتني اوي وقولتلي انه سر هههههههههه
ماشي يا عمور ييييييه قصدي يا ابوعلى بس ابو على عندنا هنا في مصر يعني حسن ههههههههه المهم ربنا يباركلك في على وتخاوية:80: :15: وهقولك يابو على
وبعدين mrniceguy2932000 دي اللي انت شايفها طويلة اوي مش طويلة ولا حاجه وماتخدش شرح يومين بس ههههههه عاوزة شهور...
المهم انت جاهز للشرح...
تشرب شاي...
طيب انا معنديش شاي هجيبلك حاجه ساقعه...
ولا اقولك نجيب عشا...
ههههههههههه شكلك لا هتطول دي ولا دي ههههههههههه
المهم اشرحلك على ما تختار تشرب ايه ولا تاكل ايه هههههههههه
Mr Nice Guy 29/3/2000 اظن كده بقت سهلة كتير
Mr Nice Guy ده كان اسم احب افلام جاكي شان ممثلي المفضل لقلبي لاني لاعب kungfu قديم ومبطل من سنين فبكتفي بالفرجة ههههههههههههه تقريبا مبطل كونغفو من ساعة ما شيلت مادتين في اعدادي هندسة وكنت هاسقط فاضطريت اني اعتذل لعب الكونغفو واخد مكاني وسط الجمهور هههههههه ايه الكلام الكبير اللي انا بقولة ده هههههه والله منا عارف المهم عشان انا حاسس انك توهت مني وبرده لسه معرفتش باقي الاسم ههههههههه
29/3/2000 ده تاريخ اللي عملت فيه الاسم ودخلت بيه النت
وبما اني نايس شوية حبيت اسم الفيلم مستر نايس وعملته اسم ادخل بيه نت
على فكرة اسمي الحقيقي فارس
بس يا سيدي ادي كل الحكاية...
طولت عليك...:68: 
قول بقا تشرب ايه ولا اخترت تتعشا عموما فكر كويس وخد وقتك ههههههههههههه:67: :68:


----------



## assuamro (11 يوليو 2007)

mrniceguy2932000 قال:


> هههههههههههههه تصدق اني من ساعتها قاعد قول amro يعني عمرو طيب assu دي يعني ايه هههههههه وانت افدتني اوي وقولتلي انه سر هههههههههه
> ماشي يا عمور ييييييه قصدي يا ابوعلى بس ابو على عندنا هنا في مصر يعني حسن ههههههههه المهم ربنا يباركلك في على وتخاوية:80: :15: وهقولك يابو على
> وبعدين mrniceguy2932000 دي اللي انت شايفها طويلة اوي مش طويلة ولا حاجه وماتخدش شرح يومين بس ههههههه عاوزة شهور...
> المهم انت جاهز للشرح...
> ...


 

اهلا يا بش مهندس فارس و mr nice guy 29 3 2000 صار واضح وسهل​ 
​انا بحمد ربنا انك اعتزلت الكونغفو وصرت من الشعب لو غير كده كنا ما شفنكش هنا :67: :7: 

اولا بالنسبة للعشا عزومة مركبية لا بجد :81: ؟؟؟​ 
 اذا كان بجد 

 ياريت يكون 2 كيلو كباب وحمام محشي والسلطات مش عايز اوصيك ​ 
الحلو بقه

اصلي ما بحبش الحلو :82: مش عارف لية :18:​ 
المشروب​ 
ممكن نحبس بشاي كوشري ده السخن ... والحاجه السقعة نشرب عصير قصب​ 
 لو كانت عزومة مركبية 

يبقا انا اتعشيت متشكر اوي .....عشا ايه :8: ورق عنب + محشي بتنجان اسود ومهبب وفراخ ( دي طبخة وحدة مش تلاته ):34: 

وعلى فكرة انا عندي علي و حمزه و رؤى وانا مسميش حسن

اسمي أسعد مهندس معماري من مدينة الخليل بـ فلسطين
​ها العشا جهز ولا لسه :81: :9:


نسيت هو احنا في المنتدى ولا في المسنجر؟؟:7: :19: ​المشرف :73: أسعد و فارس 


:59: ​


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يوليو 2007)

ازيك اسعد باشا تصدق اني بعد ما كتبت الرد جيت ابعته النت فصل هههههههههههههههه يمكن عشان العشا انت مصر على موضوع العشا ههههههه انا شايف انك متعشي محشي وق عنب وبتنجان واسود كمان وضارب فرخة لوحدك ههههههههه تلاقيك الوقتي قاعد تكح وعاوز تشرب حد قلك تتقل في العشا هههههههههه ولا اقولك الف صحة ياعم احن يجرالك حاجه هههههههه
وسلامي لعلي وحمزة ولؤي ويارب تخاويهم برده :15:
ونورتنا يا باشمهندس اسعد من الخليل
ماتقعد تشرب الشاي
نعمل عشا بقا ههههههههههه


----------



## labeeb (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررر
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى 2500 (12 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kmh_4m (12 يوليو 2007)

شكر الله لك اخي العزيز


----------



## abd83 (13 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## assuamro (14 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## aa_nice2000 (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي هلبة


----------



## محمد صاصا (16 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك نفسى حد يسعدنى للوصول لشرح التوتال وجزاك تااه خيرا


----------



## طالب متدرب (17 يوليو 2007)

الى الأمام كما عهدناك


----------



## اكرم جبار (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## kmh_4m (18 يوليو 2007)

شكر الله لك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 يوليو 2007)

شكر الله لك اخي العزيز


----------



## امجدالسر (22 يوليو 2007)

محمدالطيب 
اجو منك يااخي الفاطل توضيح صوره عن اجهزت nikonوافضل جهاز في هده الشركه


----------



## بحتوس (24 يوليو 2007)

انت كده 100 @ 100


----------



## assuamro (25 يوليو 2007)

امجدالسر قال:


> محمدالطيب
> اجو منك يااخي الفاطل توضيح صوره عن اجهزت nikonوافضل جهاز في هده الشركه


 

الف شكر لك على مرورك

واعتذر منك لانني لا اعلم شئ عن تلك الاجهزه ... على فكره انا مهندس معماري .

الف شكر


----------



## assuamro (25 يوليو 2007)

بحتوس قال:


> انت كده 100 @ 100


 

اهلا وسهلا بك يا بحتوس 

اسمك غريب ولا انا غلطان ؟ :7: 

على كل شكرا على مرورك .


----------



## mousad1210 (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بيك


----------



## المهندس سالم (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر وبورك فيك


----------



## المهندس سالم (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmadj5 (2 أغسطس 2007)

thank you my brother


----------



## بهاء الشريف (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## يقظان القيسي (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ISSEK (10 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

جيد جدا والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## برق الشمال10 (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## COLONEL20000 (12 أغسطس 2007)

thanks for the map


----------



## tanakaa (13 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ياابو الشباب


----------



## سبع الليل (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## almahweet (13 أغسطس 2007)

نشكركم علي الهديه الممتازه


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (13 أغسطس 2007)

مع تحياتى 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr_amr (13 أغسطس 2007)

والله يا اخى تسلم ايدك على البرنامج ده وربنا يكرمك


----------



## اكرم جبار (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكر لك ايها الاخ العزيز


----------



## omarosh (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا والى عمل الخيرات دائما :14:


----------



## المهندس عاصم (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين على هذا الملف اخي العزيز


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (28 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن ترسلي برنامج يقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات التربيعية الى احداثيات جغرافية وبالعكس


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكراجزيلا يااخي


----------



## المهندس ولات (19 سبتمبر 2007)

Sopassssssssssssssss


----------



## م. زيد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم، شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذه المساهمة الرائعة


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك ................


----------



## اسير القدر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم لكنني لا استطيع الوصول الى الخرائط


----------



## فهيد الهادفي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يوفقكم جميع


----------



## ابن البصرة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ارك الله فيك


----------



## haider ibrahem (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم لم استطع فتح الملفات حيث حاولت الاطلاع علىخريطة مدينة البصره مثلا فلم استطع ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## assuamro (29 سبتمبر 2007)

haider ibrahem قال:


> اخي الكريم لم استطع فتح الملفات حيث حاولت الاطلاع علىخريطة مدينة البصره مثلا فلم استطع ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي الكريم حاول ان تنسخ الرابط وتضعه في شريط العنوان 

ان لم تحصل على شيئ امسح اخر العنوان الذي نسخته حتى تحصل على الموقع نفسه مباشرة

احيانا يكون الرابط قد تغير

حاول ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## yacoub1000 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

فبارك الله فيك وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس سالم (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن عمار (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ونأمل المزيد وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## rwadaloush (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا صديقي ووفقك الله دائم الدوم وأعانك على النجاح وتطوير الالحياة الهندسية
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## المساح10 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## limooni (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزاك ألف ألف خير على هالمجهود الطيب:75:


----------



## وضاح التويتي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## talaatharizi (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOTAZ73 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر لك جهودك


----------



## c.murad (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thank u alot man


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## assuamro (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على مروركم جميعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## n6010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا يا اخى وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## اكرم جبار (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدابوحية (2 يناير 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/80674557/__1575___1604___1578___1608___1602___1610___1593____1575___1604___1605___1587___1575___1581___1610__?killcode=16290518834390775897
كتاب في المساحة


----------



## المليونير الفقير (6 يناير 2008)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## اكرم جبار (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سليمان زيد (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## sameh mohmed (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساعد مهندس مساح (16 يناير 2008)

جوزيت خيرآ وجوزت بكرآ


----------



## hamza200479 (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني .... لن اتردد لحظة واحدة في تقديم اي شيء يفيدكم

لانني استفدت من هذا الموقع كثيييييييييراً

واتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان لا يبخل احد علينا بشي ...... حتى ولو بكلمة تشجيع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## رياض450 (18 يناير 2008)

اجهزة Gps كثيرة ويعتبر نوعيةجارمن افضلها والافضل فيها من يقبل ببطاقةذاكرةاضافية تستطيع تحميل خارطةالدولة التى تريد ، ملاحظة نزل للاسواق جهازبطاقةالذاكرةنوعية Sd ، وعند شرائك للجهاز شاحن للسيارة وقاعدةتركيب الجهازفى السيارة.اما من ناحيةالدقة ،فيه نسبة فرق تقارب 4 م ، يعنى بطريقة اخرى يدلك على المكان المقصودلكن لاتستطيع الاعتمادعليه فى تثبيت نقاط مساحية لحدود ارض


----------



## رياض450 (18 يناير 2008)

اجهزة Gps كثيرة وتعتبر نوعية جارمن من افضلها ، والافضل فيها من يقبل ببطاقة ذاكرة اضافية تستطيع تحميل خارطة الدولة التى تريد ، ملاحظة نزل للاسواق جهاز يقبل بطاقة ذاكرةنوعية Sd ، عند شرائك للجهاز اطلب شاحن للسيارة وقاعدة تثبيت لتركيب الجهاز فى السيارة . اما من ناحية الدقة ، فيه نسبة فرق تقارب 4 م ، يعنى بطريقة اخرى يدلك على المكان المقصود لكن لا تستطيع الاعتماد عليه فى تثبيت نقاط مساحية لحدود ارض اونقاط مرجعية مثل روبير اوبنش مارك


----------



## احمد غيث (19 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ساجدسامح (19 يناير 2008)

مششششششششششكووووووووووووور


----------



## yacoub1000 (24 يناير 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (24 يناير 2008)

:63:الف ش--كرا


----------



## ابو حسناء (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهدي الساير (25 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## التهامي التهامي (26 يناير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عماد مغربي (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف الجيد


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (22 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## المليونير الفقير (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كثيرا ولكن اطلب من الجميع المساعدة في برنامج الاند بسرعة عاجله مشان الله برنامج الاند 2007
بسرعه يا اخوان


----------



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك في العلم


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (11 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وجعله ربي بميزان حسنات


----------



## محمد الفجال (11 مارس 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد صلاح الطاهر (12 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نون محمود (13 مارس 2008)

الف شكر
جزاك الله خير


----------



## اكرم جبار (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مساح مكة (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسه تبارك (19 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (19 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## البليغ (21 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك هذا هو العقل العربي ربنا يفتحل لك ابواب العلم والمعرفة


----------



## سنيوري (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ملف يبدو لي رائع
ولكن لم استطع تحمليه , لا ادري مالسبب


----------



## assuamro (22 مارس 2008)

سنيوري قال:


> بارك الله فيك ملف يبدو لي رائع
> ولكن لم استطع تحمليه , لا ادري مالسبب


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا وسهلا بيك ........ اخي لا اعرف السبب ولكن جرب مرة ثانية وانا على استعداد لرفعه مرة اخر


والف شكر للجميع ومنووووورررررررين


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا..............................


----------



## عذاب (24 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (25 مارس 2008)

مشككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سويطات (25 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم 
مشكور على الملف ولكن يبدو انه اصبح مضروب ولا يمكن تحميله
ارجو وضعه على موقع تحميل ملفات ليسهل تحميله
ولك تحياتي


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

مشككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

الحمد والشكر لله


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

...............................................


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

5555555555555555555555


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

8888888888888888888888888


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

1010101010


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## assuamro (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء اهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا

الملف شغال 100% ويمكنكم التحميل وانا جربة اكثر من مره

الف شكر للجمع ومنووووووووووورين


----------



## الياقوتة (29 مارس 2008)

أعزك الله .. وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مسلم جعفري (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن بعض الوصلات لا تعمل وكيف يمكن الاستفادة من البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## assuamro (1 أبريل 2008)

مسلم جعفري قال:


> شكرا على المجهود ولكن بعض الوصلات لا تعمل وكيف يمكن الاستفادة من البرنامج وشكرا


 
اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

حاول تصفح الموقع الاصلي للوصلات ..... لان بعض الوصلات قديمة 

ويا هلا بيك


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المعلومات واتمنى أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام يونس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
رمضـــــــــــان كريــــــــــــــــم


----------



## اسراء خليل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خير

وصيام مقبول


----------



## assuamro (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yacoub1000 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خير

وصيام مقبول


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ما عم يفتح


----------



## لهون جاف (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## حسان ابو خريش (24 سبتمبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر الملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## رضا خيواني (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## assuamro (12 أكتوبر 2008)

خالد أحمد الجمَّال قال:


> ما عم يفتح


 


اخي الكريم

حاول تنسخ من الملف الموقع الاصلي للصفحه اي يكون الرابط مثال www.cccccc.com 
اي تقوم بمسح كل ما بعد com او org او ........الخ

اتمنى ان اكون قد نجحت بتوصيل المعلومه


واهلا وسهلا


----------



## الأوائل1971 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" لك اخي الكريم على مجهودك و جزال الله خيرا" ,,,,,,,,,

أتمنى منك شرح بسيط عن هذا اللنك


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذه الفائدة


----------



## assuamro (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الأوائل1971 قال:


> شكرا" لك اخي الكريم على مجهودك و جزال الله خيرا" ,,,,,,,,,
> 
> أتمنى منك شرح بسيط عن هذا اللنك


 
اخي الكريم 

هذا ملف بداخله روابط لمواقع تزود الخرائط الطيبوغرافية والgps ما عليك الا ان تضغظ عليها وستقوم بفتح الموقع ونظرا لان بعض المواقع الينك قديم حاول بهذه الطريقه الاتيه :


حاول تنسخ من الملف الموقع الاصلي للصفحه اي يكون الرابط مثال www.cccccc.com 
اي تقوم بمسح كل ما بعد com او org او ........الخ

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## بدر الدين خليل (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم بعد التحية :-السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركتةالاخوة اصحاب موقع الهندسة المساحيةانا اخوكم بدر الدين خليل من ليبيا دبلوم عالي هندسة المساحة اود انا اخد دورة تدربية في اجهزة المساحه ماهي الاجراءات اللازمة لديكم . اود الرد علي اليميل التالي انا قريب سوف اتي الي مصر في نهاية شهر الكانون(b2005_ab2005***********


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

برمجة جهاز Gbs Garmin

خطوات العمل:

1-يتم الضغط على مفتاح Menu
لحين ظهور القائمه Main Menu
2-اختار من القائمة الامر Setup ثم الضغط على مفتاح Enter

فتظهر قائمة مكونة من الاختيارات التالية:
Simulator System Units Time Alarms Position Interface

3-نختار من القائمة Position User Utm Grid
4-ثم نضغط على مفتاح Menu ثم نختار Setupgrid ثم Enter
5-نقوم بعد ذلك بتغيير الثوابت التي تظهر تحت القائمه User Grid Setup
على النحو التالي:

Longitude Origin : E 035.12.435
Scale : 1.0000000
False E :169636.4
False N :-3386155

يتم تخزين ذلك عن طريق الامر Save ثم Enter
للرجوع للقائمة الرئسية نضغط على المفتاح Quit
6-نقوم مرة اخري باختيار User Utm Grid ثم نضغط على مفتاح Menu مرة اخري
ونختار من القائمة التي تظهر لنا Setup Datum ثم Enter
7-نبدا بادخال الثوابت على النحو التالي :
Dx : +230 Da : -183
Dy : +71 Df : +4.7909159
Dz :-273 
ثم يتم تخزين هذه الثوابت عن طريق Save ثم Enter

كيفية ادخال الاحداثيات الى الجهاز

يتم الضغط على مفتاح Menu لحين ظهور القائمة Main Menu
يتم اختيار Waypoints ثم نضغط Enter ثم Nenu
فتظهر لنا قائمة جديدة نختار منها New Waypoints ثم Enter
ومن خلال القائمة New Waypoins نقوم بادخال رقم النقطة واحداثيتها وتعريف النقطة 
برمز محدد ثم نختار المفتاح Done لتخزين النقطة

كيفية التوجه نحو نقطة مخزنة 

يتم الضغط على مفتاح Menu لحين ظهور القائمة Main Menu
يتم اختيار Waypoints ثم نضغط Enter ثم نضغط على مفتاح Goto فتظهر لنا
قائمة الاحداثيات المخزنة حيث يتم عن طريق المفتاح الاوسط ( ( Gps Plus اختيار
رقم النقطة المخزنة ثم الضغط على المفتاح Enter ثم الضغط على مفتاح Page لحين ظهور
البوصلة التى يتم خلالهاتحديد الاتجاه والمسافة


----------



## جمال احويج (21 يناير 2009)

assuamro قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> 
> ملف اكسل يحتوي على مواقع World GPS Map لكل دولة في العالم
> ويحتوي على مواقع صور جوية لمدينتك خرائط اخرى​
> ...


----------



## أبو ماجد (21 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## newart (21 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## المساح88 (21 يناير 2009)

شـــكــ لـــــــــــــــك ـــــــــــــــــــــــرا و بــــ الله ـــــــ فيك ــــــــارك


----------



## سمسمسمس (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا سعيد بمشركتى :81:
وأتمنى لو فى شرح لكيفية العمل على جهاز gps


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

*برنامج جميل*

شكرا لك شكرا


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (6 فبراير 2009)

مرسي جدا لحضرتك وبالتوفيق بإذن الله 
هندسة الزقازيق مصر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 فبراير 2009)

*مرسي جدا لحضرتك وبالتوفيق بإذن الله 
هندسة الزقازيق مصر*​


----------



## السيد يوسف (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## norcom (7 مارس 2009)

chokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## odwan (7 مارس 2009)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ميس الانشائية (7 مارس 2009)

تسلم اخوية العزيز بصراحة احنة درسنا هذا الموضوع وجدا جميل
ومفيد تحياتي الك وبارك الله بيك


----------



## eng ali m k (8 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه أخوي ومشكور


----------



## al_wafi_no1 (8 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## assuamro (10 مارس 2009)

المهندس علاء سليم قال:


> مرسي جدا لحضرتك وبالتوفيق بإذن الله
> هندسة الزقازيق مصر


 



اهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع الاخوان المشاركين 


وارجو من الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## kareem moh (13 يونيو 2010)

Thank you for this work


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فبك


----------



## africano800 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahleica (14 يونيو 2010)

*مشككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## Eng.Arslan (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك أخي assuamro على هذا الملف المفيد وخاصة بنسبة الى مهندسي المساحة ( الطبوغرافية ) لما هم من اكثر الاشخاص المحتاجين الى هذه الامور ولكن لما عندي رائي بانه مهندس من السعودية او الامارات لديه خارطة المدن مغطية بالكامل يستعمله احسن لانه لديه هذه المواد او حتى بنسبة لي دائما اقوم بتحديث خارطة العراق الملاحية وأشتريه لانه كان قبل سنة انزل الخرائط او استعمل الخرائط المحلية وبصراحة كان يحصل لي مشاكل تقنية أو أخطأ ولكن الان ومن حسن حظي او حظ كل مهندسي العراق لديهم تغطية كاملة بخرائط Navigation طبعا الكل يعلم انه من انتاج شركة Garmin وأشتريه من وكيل الشركة في العراق ولمعلومات قبل أسبوع قمت بتحديث خارطتي لمدينة دهوك في شمال العراق بجهازي جارمن باصدارة الجديدة 2011-3 من قبل وكيل جارمن في العراق .طبعا كلامي هذا ليس أنتقاص من جهدي أخي assuamro ولكن هذا وجهة نظري الشخصية وأتمنى التوفيق لاخي assuamro وشكرا .


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على مجهودك وعلى هذا البرنامج 
ندعوالله جميعا ان يفك كرب وهم مصر والمصريين ويبعد عن مصر شر الفتن


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكور شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رعد اسحق (11 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزبلاً


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## لهون لهونى (24 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (24 مارس 2011)

مشكور ماقصرت


----------



## علي الأحمري (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا ياغالي


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## s.sakr (28 مارس 2011)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​*


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## assuamro (9 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على مروركم وارجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## همام98 (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamidbabiker (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله الف خير وربنا يجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك 
وربنا يديك العافية لك ولوالديك وان يمتعهم بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لهم ذنوبهم ما تقدم وما تاخر انه سميع مجيب امييييييييييين امييييييييييييييين امييييييييييييييييين


----------



## حامد رامي محمد (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حامد رامي محمد (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو ماجد (16 يونيو 2011)

شكراَ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## midoo111 (21 يونيو 2011)

*مشككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## لهون لهونى (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## علاء يوسف (21 يونيو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## المهندس رحم (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## فه رهاد (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكور سوباس بلكوردى


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على عهذه المشاركة الجميلة 

اخي العزيز حاولت افتح الصور لكن ولا صورة فتحت عندي
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dowha (11 أغسطس 2011)

الرجاء عندى جهاز gps hp وعلية خرائط igo وغير متصل بالاقمار الصناعية 
كيف اعرفة او اضبطة


----------



## عرفه السيد (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية وجعله ربي بميزان حسناتك 
وشكراً على جهودك


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي لاهتمامك والملف عاجبني


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا >>>>>>


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا >>>>>>
شكرا جزيلا >>>>>>


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااا:75::73:


----------



## youssryali (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## MOAIYED (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------

